# Expansion couplings/ compensating couplings



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Have changed out a few of these expansion couplings this year as they all seem to be failing and leaking.. just a couple pics of what me and the master plumber did.. I did all the work he just supervised he doesnt like ladders no more. Pizz poor quality fittings on coupling we were shocked its like grainy lines running through copper... 

This is on dhw in a school all piping has expansion joints or loop at the same spot 
We decided on propress to save time as job had to be done after 5.. in and out less than a hour... 

That includes shut down of 8" main cold coming in... shut down of recircs and boiler... also bleeding air from system before turning the dhw back on.. yes i did put some rubber underneath the steel brackets after pic was taken to prevent galvanic action..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

More pics.... used sawzall to cut out... filed and cleaned pipe before putting fitting on... soldered 2" onto coupling before hand... used acetylene-air goss torch.. dont remember tip size... did all soldering outside so we didnt have to deal with hotwork permit


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Those lines are just surface finish from the swaging process and really shouldn't affect anything. It's funny, now that you mention it none of the large buildings/schools we work at have expansion joints anywhere and it just isn't an issue. Some places have runs 100's of feet long too.












.


----------

